# New to smoking



## SmokeyLee15 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hey All,

 Very green to smoking. I’ve worked with my buddy on his Traeger but he is dealing with the temp fluctuations that the early gen or all have. He and I have become frustrated so I have decided to get into this hobby on my own. I won’t be smoking too much or too big. I’ve been reading a lot and looking to buy a Rec Teq 340 with a few accessories. What do you all think?

Other hobbies include wood working, auto racing and lots of likker making!
Located in central Ohio.

Thanks.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey smokeylee ,

Welcome to the forum and that smoker you mentioned looks nice. Have you ever looked at a "stick burner"?  Just a straight up wood smoker log splits only.  To me that's how I enjoy my meats smoked with all wood and manage the fire manually. There is this like primitive history and connection to fire and cooking meat which requires a labor of love hahahaha ..im still learning and feel like I always will with bbq trying new things and experimenting which makes it fun. A lot of people on this forum have great knowledge so enjoy and smoke on!!!


----------



## darcylockhart (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey smokeylee, welcome. It’s my first day here as well!

The rec tec grill is a nice pellet grill. I seriously considered one before landing on the Traeger pro575. Pellet grills in general are very flexible because they can handle smoking at low temps, and have the ability to crank out high heat for searing and everyday grilling. For example my Masterbuilt smoker doesn’t go higher than 275, but that’s fine for what I use it for.

all that being said I think the rec tec is a great versatile grill you’d be happy with.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome from North Carolina!
I have a RecTeq 590, and am absolutely happy with the quality and use.  You can't go wrong with a reqteq, I believe they are light years ahead of Traeger.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## imhungrymk (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome from Virginia! The RT anything is a greats smoker. I believe when the founders of Treager started working for Pitboss, Traeger lost their edge. Now it is simply a overpriced Pitboss. There are alot of pellet smokers on the market, Recteq and Yoder are in my option one 2 you need to be looking at.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us. I have heard nothing but good things about rec tec 

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Jan 14, 2021)

welcome - Rec Teq pellet grills are great man!  I have owned my RT-700 for over a couple years and love it!  No regrets what so ever.  lots of guys have them here.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 14, 2021)

Lee & Darcy, welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RT's are fabulous units from everything I've heard on this site, guy pull off great cooks and the customer service is the best. RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from NorCal


----------



## Simple man (Jan 14, 2021)

Welcome from Trumbull county Ohio  once you get this bug  you always have it


----------



## 2008RN (Jan 16, 2021)

Welcome,  there is a wealth of information on this site.


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 16, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal.  I also recommend the stick burner.  It a fun hobby.  Mine arrived in October and I find myself smoking weekly.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 17, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga !


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 17, 2021)

Whatever you get, use the heck out of it!  Take pictures.  Post often.

Welcome to SMF from Central Missouri!


----------

